# اللهجة العراقية: "جيب لي كأس بعد" (ما تعني "بعد" هنا؟)



## arabiclearner

السلام عليكم,

سمعت الجملة التالية من مسلسل التي هي مدبلجة باللهجة العراقية: "جيب لي كأس بعد". و قالها القائل مرات عديدة ,كلما شرب المشروب سأل القهوجي لكأس آخر, فاستنبطت أن معنى الكلمة (بعد) هنا (آخر) من قرينة الجملة, فهل محاولتي هذه هاهنا صحيح أم لا؟  و هل هو مكمن أن تقدموا لي بعض أمثلة لتوضيحها, إن شاء الله تعالى.  أنا أعرف استعمال (بعد) بالفصحى, و ما وجدتها بهذه القرينة من قبل.

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## WadiH

نعم، (بعد) هنا بمعنى (أيضاً) أو (زيادة)، فهو هنا يطلب كأساً آخر، ولا أرى أن المعنى بعيد عما عليه في الفصحى.  باختصار، (بعد) هنا هي مثل (كمان) في اللهجات الأخرى.


----------



## hiba

أعتقد انها تعني (واحد آخر) هنا

 (ايضا) بالعراقي هي (همينة)​


----------



## L-art-a

وكذلك باللهجة اللبنانية بعد تأتي بمعنى أخر


----------



## Silky_Sword

بعد تأتي هنا بمعنى ’المزيد‘، كما في الفصحى: ’هل من مزيد؟‘، بالعراقية: ’أكو بعد؟‘ (و’أكو‘ تأتي من ’يكون‘).

وبتأمل معنى كلمة ’بعد‘ بالفصحى، فهي تعني ’المزيد‘ و’يلي‘ أو ’يلحق‘.

ولعل الأصل في العبارة "جيب لي كاس بعد هذا"، ثم سقطت "هذا" لأنها صارت مفهومة ويُستعاض عنها.

ما يجب أن نــُـــشـــرِّحه الآن هو الكلمتين ’جيب‘ و’همينة‘. ما تراكم تظنون الأصل الفصيح لهما؟ 

أعتقد أن "جاب" (الماضي من يجيب) هي أصلاً ’جلب‘ أو ’جاء بـ..‘، فـ’يجيب‘ أصلها من ’يجيء بـ‘.

لكن ’همينة‘ ربما أصلها من ’هممنا بـ‘ ؟ -مجرد محاولة  ههههه


----------

